# Sharing Is Caring: The Vibexchange



## aqxsl (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, let's share some albums with each other!

Similar to the rate the song above you thread, but with a more thorough and 'caring' analysis, cuz discussing full albums is far more rewarding.  So present an album to the above poster, they must acquire said album and listen to it in its entirely AT LEAST once, then post a full op-ed report (with a #/10 rating) to this thread.

Getting the album may or may not require some morally-questionable means, but whatever these means are is up to you (let's be clear I'm not specifically endorsing any user-to-user sharing here).  I'm anticipating this to be a huge clusterfuck, so if you can't get the album, then whatevs.  

Let's take a chance, see what happens.  Ideally, I want to see someone discover a 10/10 album here (hopefully it's me).


Alright, lay one on me...


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright, I was going to do Sea Change by Beck or Dirt Floor by Chris Whitley, but I decided on an Alice In Chains album (Jar Of Flies) due to it being on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/Ca42n3Hy6BQ

It is an album I like, if not my favorite, just make sure your sound system has Bass to go along with it.

The album is one straight recording, really.






Just to clarify, if I don't have an album or easy access, I won't buy it. I do have 355 albums and compilations on my phone, though.....


----------



## aqxsl (Apr 26, 2013)

I've always associated these guys with grunge bands that I don't really like (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, ...), so this bleak acoustic set was a surprise to say the least.

The depressing vibe was great; especially Rotten Apple and Nutshell, which were soul crushing right off the bat.  These were easily my favorite tracks and pretty much made 
me form a new perspective on these guys, like I finally understand why they are so highly regarded in this scene, ya know?

After these gems though, I felt that the rest of the tracks were predictable and kind of boring.  I Stay Away and No Excuses bored the shit out of me and made me think of Eddie Vedder, which sux.

Whale & Wasp brought it back a bit with the creepiness, but the rest of the album never reached the same high for me.  

I've always felt the grunge metal scene produced a lot of enjoyable, but non-mindblowing songs, but I'll say this album made me rethink this; so all in all, well worth the listen. Thanks my droog.

8.0/10

(btw you say this is your favorite Alice In Chains?  Or your favorite album?)


Here's an attempt to possibly play to your tastes.  Not sure if it totally jibes, but I think this album is pretty hard to dislike:

Toe - For Long Tomorrow (Japanese Acoustic Rock band)








Here's the whole thing: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOKbcSuCzYk


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> Stuff



I don't like alot of AIC stuff, it's too heavy for me, but this is nice. It is my favorite AIC album.
Look up Alice In Chains MTV Unplugged on YouTube, Layne was dying at that point and it shows in the emotion.

Glad to corrupt you 

I love Pearl Jam, and like Nirvana xD


While I listen to your album (I'll edit that in later), here is one for you:

http://youtu.be/HnjiGx-6pII

DÃ©jÃ  vÃº, a pretty good album  that I haven't listened to in a bit. 

Change of plans

My actual favorite CSNY album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-PBV0F2gCM&feature=share&list=PLyzWAtDV3LkpGqejCWOPl-eUrTeX01owO


I'm having a hard time finding albums on YouTube...

But dude, if you can find Sea Change by Beck, do that instead (or also)


Alright *LE REVIEW:

*First off, this is not a style of music I have listened to previously, so please bear with me.
I am judging it by it's whole, mostly.

The songs and instrumentals are well put together, if not very emotionally charged. At times, they add in an annoying whine, but is limited. Also, at times, the combination if instruments degrades the quality, producing a noise wall.

I give it 6.7/10 - Not super exceptional, but good. It still seems a bit flat in some songs, which is not a quality I look for.


If I were to judge this album for me, I would give it a 3/10 since it is not much to my liking, but not bad otherwise. However 6.7/10 stands.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2013)

For some reason when I read "vibexchange" I thought of dildos...


----------



## Demensa (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, let's see...
For Kosdu, I pick:

*Fade by Cloudkicker* (Instrumental rock, progressive, ambient)

Honestly, this album is nowhere near my favourite, but it certainly has some vibe and I thought you might appreciate it.

And hey, aqxsl. Good to see you around here again.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Toraneko. Both of you can listen to it.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

Demensa, I couldn't listen to it all before I went to bed.

I'd give it a 7/10, really enjoyed some parts didn't enjoy others as much. 
Generally when it was less noisy is when I enjoyed it the most, when you could enjoy each note the most. I think it was the first song that was my favorite.

For you, here is what I have:http://youtu.be/Krq86UiPtIQ 
 Don't deny it. You like it.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 26, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Demensa, I couldn't listen to it all before I went to bed.
> 
> I'd give it a 7/10, really enjoyed some parts didn't enjoy others as much.
> Generally when it was less noisy is when I enjoyed it the most, when you could enjoy each note the most. I think it was the first song that was my favorite.
> ...



I get a 404 error when I click. What was the album called?


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I get a 404 error when I click. What was the album called?



It's the Wall album by Pink Floyd. See if you can find another on YouTube.

Like this:

http://youtu.be/dKF9TrSw5Mg

Sorry it's so long.

Edit:

Looks like I killed this thread, sorry.


----------



## aqxsl (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry, for the lateness, I'm pretty slow to respond due to too much shit going down (hope the thread isn't dead!).

And what the hell man, 3/10?  Well, glad you enjoyed it for the most part 

I will say though, I find the noise wall parts to be some of the most emotional (aka best) moments.  What's your beef with a little noise eh?
Maybe it's just youtube quality?

Alright, I listened to Sea Change cuz apparently I own it and overall I think it was better than good, but not amazing.

I adored the 'Americana' vibe which I think is the real appeal of the album.  Like only two tracks somewhat stood out to me, but irrespective
taken as a whole the album was compelling for the relaxing and melancholy listening experience.

I probably won't put Sea Change on for my personal listening, but I think it would make the perfect atmosphere for sitting on a porch with friends and winding down
over a few brews, ya know? 

End of The Day and Already Dead were my personal faves; I'd give 7.5/10

Oh and I know you posted The Wall for Demensa, but I'll give a quick review anyways: it kicks ass.


Post-Beck listening, maybe try this one out if you haven't already, Kosdu:
*The Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehSaXAfg-ck






Demensa, I want to graciously present an album to you too:
*Agalloch - The Mantle*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dnu_kI3eII





Please make sure to journey into a forest or evil woods before you put this one on; the vibe depends on it.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 28, 2013)

Hopefully I've got this right, but it's the "Rate the above song" thread, but just with albums and you recommend one for the above person instead of rating the one they post? This is kind of confusing me


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 28, 2013)

@aqxsl 

I'll listen and rate them tommorrow

I really wanted to give you some Chris Whitley, damn you YouTube!

http://youtu.be/UFd_SLUNg78
Carlos and featured artists, fantastic album, but may want translations for some songs. Use good speakers and bass.



Sea Change is like the one thing that sucks up stress from me, and I am a fan of So Far xD


But look up the AIC MTV unplugged performence on YouTube, man.


FYI

I hate sound walls. They drain the song of it's depths.

And most of my music is from the 70s.......


----------



## aqxsl (Apr 28, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Hopefully I've got this right, but it's the "Rate the above song" thread, but just with albums and you recommend one for the above person instead of rating the one they post? This is kind of confusing me



I've told ya that this thread would be a clusterfuck!

The point is to just recommend albums to each other and actually listen to them and discuss them; the rules don't really matter


----------



## Demensa (Apr 30, 2013)

Whew! Well I'm back... And I had a listen to "The Wall" for the first time! I was lucky enough to already have the album after my friend found out I had never listened to Pink Floyd, so he gave me The Wall and Dark Side of The Moon.
I'm not one for giving numerical ratings, but I'll share some of my thoughts.
The style is what I expected, since I had already heard a few tracks off of it before, but it's really best experienced as a whole journey. The "TEAR DOWN THE WALL!" at the end was the most memorable part, although I would not say the best. To me it's one of those albums that doesn't really have one stand out moment. It's just classic, all the way through.
While I don't worship Pink Floyd and I'm not particularly stunned by their music, it's always a great listen. I'll have to give this another go sometime soon.



aqxsl said:


> Demensa, I want to graciously present an album to you too:
> *Agalloch - The Mantle*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dnu_kI3eII
> 
> ...



It's a little late for me to be starting another album now, so I'll be getting on this tomorrow. Since you gave me black metal, I'll give you some back:
http://aquilus.bandcamp.com/

Normally, I will enjoy black metal, but I won't get addicted. This is one of the first albums that has really got my attention; although to be honest I haven't given much black metal a chance.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

aqxsl said:


> I've told ya that this thread would be a clusterfuck!
> 
> The point is to just recommend albums to each other and actually listen to them and discuss them; the rules don't really matter



Oh, uh, 'kay dude. I'll just give YOU a, well, let's uh see, an album, yeah. What album? Uh.

How about this: http://janchor.bandcamp.com/album/l-ska-bystrou-ka

Yeah, that album, it's great, you'll love it man. Now do I get an album? Is that how it works?


----------



## Demensa (May 3, 2013)

Well aqxsl, I just had a listen to The Mantle by Agalloch and it was absolutely fantastic. Not very complex, but very sublime and cold in its own way.
It wasn't quite chilling for me and it wasn't my favourite album ever, but I will most certainly give this another, more intensive listen when I have the time. As it was, I listened to this while sitting at my computer, which is not optimal for me. (And there are no forests creepy or bleak enough nearby for me to listen to this in.)
It had a lot of atmosphere though, and the vocals didn't distract or annoy me, which sometimes happens in black metal when the vocals are too loud for my taste.
Still, this is fantastic, and if I had to give a numerical rating it would be around 8.5-9 out of 10.

Now, for Rigby... I present: Ego by Alex Argento.
The full album's not on youtube, so I trust you to find it somewhere else.

I'll give my thoughts on the album you linked in my next post.


----------



## Rigby (May 6, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Now, for Rigby... I present: Ego by Alex Argento.



I've listened to it a few times and I'm not a fan. Sounds like if Phish became a prog metal band and played exclusively Kenny G covers (and Kenny G is literally my least favorite musician ever). Simple pop production, doesn't flesh out any of the songs to its full potential, dime store Jazz fusion keyboard tones, academic melodies that sound like they're taken from a 90's elevator in a Hospital. I'm not a big fan, but if you like this album, you should check out Andromeda (band) and The Dragons of Eden (album by Buckethead, you've probably already heard it though).


----------

